# Zweirad Feld - Framework Fahrräder



## Sunnjy (8. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gestern bei Zweirad Feld in Augustin ein Tourenfahrad Marke "Framework" gekauft. 
Zu Hause habe ich mir die Bedienungsanleitung geschnappt, da ist mir aufgefallen, daß nirgends ein Hersteller vermerkt ist. Google-Recherchen haben mich ebenfalls nicht weitergebracht. Die Firma "Marschall Framework", die Google ausgespuckt hat, baut Rahmen und teurere Einzelanfertigungen, aber keine Massenräder. 
Dubios ist in dem Zusammenhang, daß das Bike angeblich von 499 Euronen auf 299 runtergesetzt worden sein soll - was ich natürlich nicht nachprüfen kann, wenn der Hersteller nicht ausfindig zu machen ist. 

Meine Frage: kann jemand von Euch was mit der Marke "Framework" anfangen? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Framework-Fahrrädern?

Viele Grüße
Kerstin


----------



## Dillmaensche (8. August 2004)

Hi Kerstin,

Framework ist meines wissens genau wie Lakes ein Eigenmarke von Zweirad Feld, die ausschliesslich für den eingenen Vertrieb hergestellt wird...

Es wird wahrscheinlich wie bei so vielem sein... Eine Koreanische Herstellerfirma druckt auf die Rahmen was immer du auch willst. Wie wärs denn mal mit nem "Kerstin" Rahmen. Ich denke bei abnahme von 20.000 Stk. kein Problem...

Gruss Til


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. August 2004)

Sunnjy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir gestern bei Zweirad Feld in Augustin ein Tourenfahrad Marke "Framework" gekauft.
> Zu Hause habe ich mir die Bedienungsanleitung geschnappt, da ist mir aufgefallen, daß nirgends ein Hersteller vermerkt ist. Google-Recherchen haben mich ebenfalls nicht weitergebracht. Die Firma "Marschall Framework", die Google ausgespuckt hat, baut Rahmen und teurere Einzelanfertigungen, aber keine Massenräder.
> ...


Hallo Kerstin,

Du wirst Deinen Hersteller des Rahmens 'Framework' nicht finden, weil es ihn nicht gibt  . Es handelt sich bei den 'Framework'-Bikes um ungelabelte Rahmen, die Einkaufsgemeinschaften der Fahrradhändler (z.B. ZEG) von zum Teil durch aus renomierten Hersteller (z.B. Kinesis, bauen allerdings m.W. nur Rahmen) massenhaft kaufen und dann unter eigener Flagge aufgebaut und gelabelt werden.. Dass das verwandte Label aus markenrechtlichen Aspekten keinem renomierten Hersteller entsprechen darf, ist doch klar 

Der niedrige Preis ist i.R. durch die hohen Stückzahlen und meistens durch preiswerte Einsteigerkomponenten (z.B. Schaltung, Bremsen, Laufräder, etc.) bedingt.

Abhängig vom Verwendungszweck müssen dies keine schlechten Bikes sein. Allerdings kann mann/frau in der von Dir angegebenen Preisklasse keine 'guten' Mountainbikes erwarten. Bei Tourenfahrräder kann (muss aber nicht) dies anders sein.

Beim nächsten Bike poste doch einfach hier in Forum, für welchen Verwendungszweck DU was kaufen, und wieviel DU investieren willst und ob DU schon konkrete (dann bitte aufführen bzw. benennen) Angebote vorliegen hast.

Dann gewinnst DU vorab mehr Infos, und kannst vielleicht einen Kauf ohne mögliche Kaufreue (wenn denn jetzt sich eine eingestellt hat?) durchführen.

VG Martin


----------



## Sunnjy (8. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die schnellen Antworten.    

Nee, späte Reue hat mich noch nicht heimgesucht, ich bin bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike - gut, ich habe es erst seit gestern und bin jetzt einen Tag damit durch alle möglichen Gelände geschrubbert. 
Zum Thema Ansprüche/Verwendungszweck: ich bin kein besonders guter Radfahrer, im Gegenteil. Hatte früher in Aachen das Rad nur als Fortbewegungsmittel benutzt, bis es geklaut wurde. Das neue Radl ist jetzt mehr ein Sport-/Freizeitgefährt, damit ich mal rauskomme. Die zwei Touren gestern haben aber enormen Spaß gemacht. Bis auf eine etwas harte Federung (kommt evtl. von zu prallen Reifen) fühl ich mich darauf wohl. 

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, geht es theoretisch um den Rahmen, der von irgendeiner Firma (kann Noname sein, kann aber auch eine renommierte sein) hergestellt wurde und von Feld selbst dann mit Rädern, Bremsen, Schaltung etc. ausgestattet wird. Das Komplett-Teil nennt Feld dann "Framework". 

Das heißt aber, daß sich diese Zahl 499 Euronen, die das Radl angeblich gekostet hat, nicht überprüfen läßt. 
Ob ich Montag bei Feld auf der Matte stehe und frage, was das für ein Rahmen ist? Ansonsten ist der übliche Kram drauf: Shimano 21 Gang Drehgriffschaltung, Selle Gelsattel mit Federung, V-Brakes (?). 

Ich möchte mir nach und nach ein wenig Zubehör kaufen: Packtaschen, vielleicht einen anderen Lenker, evtl. "Bordelektronik",... kann ich mich da zwecks Erfahrungen an Euch wenden? 

Viele Grüße und danke für die Hilfe   
Kerstin


----------



## juchhu (8. August 2004)

Sunnjy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> 
> ...


Tja, em, äh, sobald ich Packtaschen gelesen hatte, ging bei mir ein Krampfanfall durch meine Finger  

Experte für Packtaschen und Cross-Trecking-Räder in diesem Unterforum ist ein Herr H aus K.  

Entschuldigung, das war ein kleiner Insidergag 

Ohne Dich vergraulen zu wollen, bekommst Du wahrscheinlich in diesem Unterforum mehr bzw. besser qualifizierte Antworten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=122

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike  

VG Martin


----------



## Sunnjy (8. August 2004)

>Tja, em, äh, sobald ich Packtaschen gelesen hatte, ging bei mir ein 
>Krampfanfall durch meine Finger  
>Experte für Packtaschen und Cross-Trecking-Räder in diesem Unterforum ist 
>ein Herr H aus K.  
>Entschuldigung, das war ein kleiner Insidergag 

Vielleicht werd ich den mit der Zeit auch vertehen   

>Ohne Dich vergraulen zu wollen, bekommst Du wahrscheinlich in diesem 
>Unterforum mehr bzw. besser qualifizierte Antworten:

Ja, das Forum hatte ich schon gesehen. 
Hey, ich hab ein Tourenrad und nix gegen eine schöne kühle Schorle unterwegs.... Ich sagte ja: kein Sportler 

Viele Grüße
Kerstin


----------



## XCRacer (8. August 2004)

Sunnjy schrieb:
			
		

> "Framework"


 In Gereonsweiler bei Linnich gibt es (oder gab es...) einen Händler der sich *Framework* nennt. Meines wissens handelt er mit Ware aus Abverkäufen. Näheres weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Beach90 (10. August 2004)

hach immer diese missverständnisse hier also lakes is nicht vom zweirad feld weil ich hab lakes räder schon in berlin und münschen gesehen und ich denke kaum das leute so´n weiten weg auf sich nehmen um sich en billiges rad zu kaufen und sich schlecht beraten zu lassen ( nur mal so nebenbei 

und framework is doch naja,  ich will´s mal "nicht-marken-firma" nennen weil ich wohne im dierekten einzug´s gebiet von feld und seh oft genug die räder , weil sie billig sind und verkauft werden wie warme semmeln , ich will damidt nicht sagen das es wichtigs ein muss das man unbedingt ne markenfirma fährt .

in übrigem halte ich nicht viel von lakes , es kann sein das dein "framework" ganz gut ist , zumindest wenn du ehe nicht soviel bikest wirst du dich mit 200 teuronen nicht übernommen haben


----------



## Goldfisch (10. August 2004)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hach immer diese missverständnisse hier also lakes is nicht vom zweirad feld weil ich hab lakes räder schon in berlin und münschen gesehen und ich denke kaum das leute so´n weiten weg auf sich nehmen um sich en billiges rad zu kaufen und sich schlecht beraten zu lassen ( nur mal so nebenbei



Hi Beach,

Lakes ist nicht von Feld aber wird als Handelsmarke von Feld verkauft.

Siehe hier...

http://www.zegshop.de

Läden der ZEG (= Zentrale Einkaufsgemeinschaft) findest Du tatsächlich in ganz Deutschland und somit auch Lakes-Räder. Man kann im Übrigen nicht pauschalisierern, ob die billig sind, es gibt auch teure, die z.T. für das jeweilige Geld stimmig ausgestattet sind, aber auch billige Einsteigerware. Ich fahre selbst ein Midprice-Hardtail von denen und bin zufrieden. Ich habe mich damals auch gut beraten gefühlt...

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Beach90 (10. August 2004)

also ich hab schon selbst schlechts mit dem feld erlebt und vom feld gehört  zb. in der werkstatt bei denen wurde wohl mal ein vorbau mit einer klemtnerzange angeschraubt wie man später wohl eindeutig gesehen hat ...


----------



## -courgi- (10. August 2004)

Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall. Außerdem werden bei der heutigen Firmenpolitik der jeweilige Arbeitgeber die Jungs in der Werkstatt derart unter Stress gesetzt, daß der Mechaniker schon allein aus Zeitdruck sich hin und wieder mit "nicht angepasstem Werkzeug" versuchen muß. Es währe aber unfair wenn alle Mechaniker bei Feld über einen Kamm geschert werden! Rufe bei denen mal an und frage nach einen Termin für eine Inspektion. Unter 4 Wochen geht bestimmt gar nichts im Moment! Das sagt doch schon alles! 
Und das man Marken wie 'Cannondale und Lakes', oder 'Votec und Lakes' nicht miteinander vergleichen kann, ... wie man sie bei Feld findet. 

100% agree mit Goldfisch

@ Kerstin, ich bin überzeugt daß Du als Frau das Material nicht kaputt kriegst, was Du gekauft hast! Nicht in der Preisklasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergzicke53227 (10. August 2004)

Hi Kerstin!

Ich kann auch nur sagen: Hände weg vom Service-Bereich bei Zweirad-Feld... Mir tun die Jungs echt leid, die da arbeiten... ziemlich miese Arbeitsbedingungen, die sich mitunter halt auf die Arbeitsqualität auswirken. 

Such Dir für den service entweder nen netten jungen Mann (vielleicht gibt es ja hier im Forum welche)   oder wende Dich an den Fahrradhändler Deines Vertrauens... der wird zwar nicht begeistert sein, Räder der Konkurrenz zu warten aber auch der will Geld verdienen...
Meine Empfehlung für BOnn: Stahlroß (bzw. jetzt velocity) und Brunos Radladen (der hat mir sogar mal seine Reibahle geliehen!).

Viel Spaß beim radeln!


Andrea


----------



## Beach90 (10. August 2004)

mhmm velocity is echt gut , ich halte auch zeimlich viel von denen , für so nen vergleichweise kleinen laden haben die ziemlich gut marken zb. steppenwolf 

P.s ...das mit lakes wusste ich nicht , also das die vom feld aufgebaut werden


----------



## talybont (11. August 2004)

Zweirad Feld, da fällt mir doch etwas ein.
Ein Kollege von mir hatte sich ein Lakes-Fully gekauft und in vier Monaten zwei Rahmen zerbröselt (ohne Drops und Downhillambitionen). Und dann kam der dritte noch in der falschen Farbe. Unter Anwaltsandrohung dann den richtigen Rahmen bekommen.
Ein anderer Freund aus dem Excelsior Express hatte sich vor vier Monaten ein Jekyll 600 gekauft. Heute sind Innenlager und Kurbel hinüber, HR-Nabe und Federbein ausgeschlagen. Und das bei nur etwa 1000 km Laufleistung. Daraufhin meinte Feld, das könne nicht sein und man müsse das Rad einschicken. Ein anderer Mechaniker gab dann noch unqualifizierte Kommentare ab, ohne sich das Rad anzuschauen. Nun werden sie auch wieder einen schriftlichen Anschiss über sich ergehen lassen müssen.
Also bitte, hört mir mit Feld auf. Bei dem kaufe ich höchstens mal ein paar Klamotten, aber keine Räder!

MfG,
Armin


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Zweirad Feld, da fällt mir doch etwas ein.
> Ein Kollege von mir hatte sich ein Lakes-Fully gekauft und in vier Monaten zwei Rahmen zerbröselt (ohne Drops und Downhillambitionen). Und dann kam der dritte noch in der falschen Farbe. Unter Anwaltsandrohung dann den richtigen Rahmen bekommen.
> Ein anderer Freund aus dem Excelsior Express hatte sich vor vier Monaten ein Jekyll 600 gekauft. Heute sind Innenlager und Kurbel hinüber, HR-Nabe und Federbein ausgeschlagen. Und das bei nur etwa 1000 km Laufleistung. Daraufhin meinte Feld, das könne nicht sein und man müsse das Rad einschicken. Ein anderer Mechaniker gab dann noch unqualifizierte Kommentare ab, ohne sich das Rad anzuschauen. Nun werden sie auch wieder einen schriftlichen Anschiss über sich ergehen lassen müssen.
> Also bitte, hört mir mit Feld auf. Bei dem kaufe ich höchstens mal ein paar Klamotten, aber keine Räder!
> ...


Nun, das mit dem Rahmenzerbröseln kenne ich. Ich habe im Januar 2002 bei -10 Grad auf der Wasserwerkwiese in Refrath Bunny Hops mit einen LAKES FXR 8000 (kein Billig-Teil) geübt. Beim Überspringen eines Maulwurfhügel der Kategorie 4 (also mindestens höher als 20 cm  ) konnte ich nach dem 'Aufschlag' nicht mehr auf mein kleines Kettenblatt schalten. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, die Hinterradschwingenaufhängung (boah, was für ein Wort  ) war an der linken Seite gerissen, und das HR stand schief zum Rahmen.

Nach viel Theater und Drohungen (kann ich echt gut  ) habe ich nach langem Hin und Her einen nach meinen Forderungen modifizierten Rahmen mit Gusset am Steuerrohr, Tretlager und HR-Schwingenaufhängung sowie Sattelstütze erhalten. Nach erneutem Aufbau haben die dann auf den geilen schwarzen Rahmen 'LAKES'-Aufkleber draufgehauen  Das war wohl die Rache für meinen Druck bzw. Drohungen  

Da ich seit 2001 fast alle wichtigen Werkzeuge für MTBs gekauft habe, werde ich bei mein nächstes Bike nur noch den Rahmen meiner Wahl kaufen und dann von A bis Z selber aufbauen. Dann weiß ich, was ich hab und vor allendingen, wer's vermurkst hat  

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man erst mit der Zeit das Wissen und Können sich angeeignet hat, um konkret sagen zu können, was man für welchen Einsatzzweck bzw. Vorlieben für ein BIKE braucht bzw. will.

Insofern kann ich jedem Anfänger nur den Tipp geben, erstmal ein HT in einer nierdrigen bis mittleren Preisklasse zu kaufen. Und dann, wenn man weiß, was man will, zu zuschlagen.  Auch ein Gebrauchtes ist keine schlechte Wahl.
In jedem Fall aber vorher Kontakt zu erfahrenen Bikern suchen und die ausquetschen. Aber Vorsicht: Wie bei den Unternehmensberater (UB), drei UBs, fünf Meinungen  

VG Martin


----------



## -courgi- (11. August 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Zweirad Feld, da fällt mir doch etwas ein.
> Ein Kollege von mir hatte sich ein Lakes-Fully gekauft und in vier Monaten zwei Rahmen zerbröselt (ohne Drops und Downhillambitionen). Und dann kam der dritte noch in der falschen Farbe. Unter Anwaltsandrohung dann den richtigen Rahmen bekommen.
> Ein anderer Freund aus dem Excelsior Express hatte sich vor vier Monaten ein Jekyll 600 gekauft. Heute sind Innenlager und Kurbel hinüber, HR-Nabe und Federbein ausgeschlagen. Und das bei nur etwa 1000 km Laufleistung. Daraufhin meinte Feld, das könne nicht sein und man müsse das Rad einschicken. Ein anderer Mechaniker gab dann noch unqualifizierte Kommentare ab, ohne sich das Rad anzuschauen. Nun werden sie auch wieder einen schriftlichen Anschiss über sich ergehen lassen müssen.
> Also bitte, hört mir mit Feld auf. Bei dem kaufe ich höchstens mal ein paar Klamotten, aber keine Räder!
> ...



Da Feld die Rahmen nicht selber herstellt, sondern zugeliefert bekommt, kann man Feld nicht verantwortlich machen für das Zerbröseln! Entweder unterliegen die Rahmen falscher Belastungsberechnungen in der Konstruktion, oder "unsaubere" Materialien wurden bei der Herstellung verwendet. 
Zudem werden die Lakes Bikes nicht als High End Räder angepriesen, also kann man mit einem 600.- Rad natürlich nicht gleiches machen wie mit einem Specialized Big Hit oder ähnliches. "Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten"

Man muß sich eines vor Augen führen: Die Dinger sind nicht umsonst so billig!
Wer billig produzieren will, muß auf gewisse Dinge verzichten. Das kann vom Arbeitsschritt her gesehen in der Entwicklung anfangen und in der Endkontrolle aufhören. 
Des weiteren glaube ich auch nicht, das Feld die Räder montiert, sonder im vormontierten Zustand erhält! Wer sich dort mal umgeschaut hat, der erkennt an vielen Rädern (siehe auch Votec etc.) ein Schriftstück, einen Prüfplan. Auf dem steht ausserdem, welche Komponenten am Rad noch einen besonderen Check erhalten sollen, bzw. wo noch Schrauben angezogen werden müssen etc.
Selbst das Jekyll Bike wird komplett geliefert.... aber ...Cannondale halt! Daß bei denen das meiste Geld im Namen steckt, braucht keine Diskussion. 

Damit nicht der Eindruck entsteht daß ich möglicherweise bei Feld arbeite , sage ich soviel dazu, daß auch ich nicht immer glücklich war mit deren Kompetenz. Aber Streß führt zwangsläufig zu Fehlern!


----------



## Goldfisch (11. August 2004)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Damit nicht der Eindruck entsteht daß ich möglicherweise bei Feld arbeite , sage ich soviel dazu, daß auch ich nicht immer glücklich war mit deren Kompetenz. Aber Streß führt zwangsläufig zu Fehlern!



Mein Verhältnis zu Feld ist gewissen Schwankungen unterworfen. Als ich mein Bike gekauft habe, wurde ich nur dort gescheit beraten (kaum zu glauben aber wahr). Ich war vollkommen unwissend und hatte eine Obergrenze an Geld, für das sie mir bei Feld ein durchaus vernüftig ausgestattetes Bike ausgesucht haben, mit dem ich schon viel Spaß hatte. Sollte sich ein paar tausend Kilometer später heraus stellen, dass irgendwelche Teile doch nicht so toll sind... warum nicht. Die anderen Händler behandelten mich als Einsteiger zu sehr von oben herab oder versuchten sogar, mich zu verarschen. Auch Sprüche wie "Vergessen sie Räder unter 600 EUR - 1000 müssen sie mindestens ausgeben", helfen nicht weiter wenn man halt nur 600 hat...

Was nervt beim Feld: Erste Inspektion ist bei denen NICHT kostenlos sondern kostet verbilligt 25 EUR (Zahlen sind circa), wenn man im ersten halben Jahr kommt. Anschließend kostet es dann 50 EUR. Obendrein sollte ich dann einen Monat auf mein Bike warten... :-( Sowas ist nicht akzeptabel.

Es stimmt übrigens, dass die Räder vormontiert sind und vor der Auslieferung von Feld noch "endverschraubt" werden. Ich hatte damals darauf warten können. Leider hatte sich nach rund 1.000 km doch so ziemlich alles gelockert, was an dem Bike verschraubt war, einschließlich der Speichen! Darauf hätte man auch mal hinweisen können. Das Positive daran: Ich kann jetzt selber ein Rad zentrieren, eine Schaltung einstellen, Bremsen justieren...

Feld macht immer mal Werbung mit Schlußverkauf o.ä., kommst Du dann dorthin stellst Du fest, dass kein Artikel, den Du kaufen willst reduziert ist. Ein Versuch, einen Rabatt zu erwirken kann man sich schenken.

Schwierig also. Beratungsqualität ist oft eher Glücksache und kommt darauf an, an wen man gerät - aber wo ist das nicht so?

Ich würde zu folgendem raten: Wenn es um ein Einsteigerbike geht und nicht klar ist, ob MTB wirklich mittelfristig der richtige Sport ist, findet man beim Feld die wohl größte Auswahl aller Bikes weit und breit in allen möglichen Ausstattungen für jeden Geldbeutel. Besser als sich eins im Baumarkt zu schiessen ist es allemal, hier wird einem immerhin die richtige Rahmengröße verkauft und die Schrauben wenigstens _erstmalig_ festgezogen.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (11. August 2004)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Da Feld die Rahmen nicht selber herstellt, sondern zugeliefert bekommt, kann man Feld nicht verantwortlich machen für das Zerbröseln! Entweder unterliegen die Rahmen falscher Belastungsberechnungen in der Konstruktion, oder "unsaubere" Materialien wurden bei der Herstellung verwendet.
> Zudem werden die Lakes Bikes nicht als High End Räder angepriesen, also kann man mit einem 600.- Rad natürlich nicht gleiches machen wie mit einem Specialized Big Hit oder ähnliches. "Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten"
> 
> Man muß sich eines vor Augen führen: Die Dinger sind nicht umsonst so billig!
> ...


Im Großen und Ganzen stimme ich Dir zu. Aber nur zur Info:

Mein damaliges LAKES FRX 8000, komplette XT-Ausstattung mit DEORE BR-555 Scheibenbremsen, Judy XC 2001, RS-Dämpfer plus MAVIC-Laufräder war für für 4.299,00 DM angeboten. Nach langen Hin und Her habe ich dann mit anderem Sattel, Shockboards und Satteltasche plus kostenloser Erstinspektion die Kiste für 2.920,00 DM mitgenommen. Ich finde, dass das damals ein guter bzw. angemessener Preis war (wie bereits gesagt vor 3 Jahren !!!). Von Billigteil also keine Rede.

Dass der Rahmen 'zerbröselt' ist, liegt natürlich nicht an FELD, sondern nachweislich an einem Material- bzw. Schweissfehler. Das ist bzw. war schon klar. Und dieses Problem kann auch bei einem Markenrahmen leider auftreten. Wenn auch dort mehr im Vorfeld in die Konstruktion, Materialauswahl und Testverfahren investiert wird. Aber das ist halt dann auch der Unterschied im Preis.

VG Martin


----------



## -courgi- (11. August 2004)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Im Großen und Ganzen stimme ich Dir zu. Aber nur zur Info:
> 
> Mein damaliges LAKES FRX 8000, komplette XT-Ausstattung mit DEORE BR-555 Scheibenbremsen, Judy XC 2001, RS-Dämpfer plus MAVIC-Laufräder war für für 4.299,00 DM angeboten. Nach langen Hin und Her habe ich dann mit anderem Sattel, Shockboards und Satteltasche plus kostenloser Erstinspektion die Kiste für 2.920,00 DM mitgenommen. Ich finde, dass das damals ein guter bzw. angemessener Preis war (wie bereits gesagt vor 3 Jahren !!!). Von Billigteil also keine Rede.



Stimmt, die Austattung macht den Preis!!! Der Rahmenpreis wird wahrscheinlich kaum zu Gewicht fallen bei den unterschiedlichen Ausführungen und den hohen Absatzzahlen, ob 600 Rad oder 3000 Rad. 



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Dass der Rahmen 'zerbröselt' ist, liegt natürlich nicht an FELD, sondern nachweislich an einem Material- bzw. Schweissfehler. Das ist bzw. war schon klar. Und dieses Problem kann auch bei einem Markenrahmen leider auftreten. Wenn auch dort mehr im Vorfeld in die Konstruktion, Materialauswahl und Testverfahren investiert wird. Aber das ist halt dann auch der Unterschied im Preis.
> 
> VG Martin



Vergiss nicht den Preis für den Namen zu zahlen. Würde mich interessieren was ein identisch kopierter Rocky M. Switch Rahmen kostet, wenn da kein High End Name drauf steht!


----------



## juchhu (11. August 2004)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, die Austattung macht den Preis!!! Der Rahmenpreis wird wahrscheinlich kaum zu Gewicht fallen bei den unterschiedlichen Ausführungen und den hohen Absatzzahlen, ob 600 Rad oder 3000 Rad.
> 
> 
> 
> Vergiss nicht den Preis für den Namen zu zahlen. Würde mich interessieren was ein identisch kopierter Rocky M. Switch Rahmen kostet, wenn da kein High End Name drauf steht!


Stimmt wieder alles 

Das ist halt auch der Grund, warum ich einen modifizierten Rahmen wollte, und warum ich das nächste Bike komplett selber aufbauen will.

VG Martin


----------



## talybont (11. August 2004)

-courgi- schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss nicht den Preis für den Namen zu zahlen. Würde mich interessieren was ein identisch kopierter Rocky M. Switch Rahmen kostet, wenn da kein High End Name drauf steht!


Wahrscheinlich nicht viel weniger, wenn man die Arbeitsstunden des Schweissers bezahlen muss. Roboter sind halt billiger.

Es ging mir auch weniger um die Hardware als um das Verhalten, was Feld an den Tag legt. Wenn mein Händler das mit mir machen würde, wäre im Himmel Jahrmarkt.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## Seiffer (11. August 2004)

Naja, zu Feld hab ich auch noch was. Hab damals ein Trek dort gekauft, Beratung war okay. Sogar die Rahmnegröße passt nahezu exakt (deshalb hab ich das auch noch). Aber bei der Endmontage hat dann wohl jemand die Nummer des Rahmens auf das Abnahmeprotokoll geschrieben, der eine bessere Brille gebraucht hätte, es stimmt nämlich nichts *g* Ist mir aber leider auch erst nach Jahren aufgefallen.

Zu Lakes etc. kann man sagen, dass irgendwo schließlich gespart werden muss (ein Trek 8500 kostet alleine vom ALU-Rahmen circa 850 Euro, der sollte also etwas besser sein als ein Lakes, gibt auch zehn Jahre Garantie drauf). Kenne paar Leute, die ein Lakes (runter gesetzt auf 1300 Euro, Skareb, XT komplett haben), das Ding ist auf jeden Fall bleischwer in 19 Zoll (12,5 - 13 Kilo als Hardtail), das wär nichts für mich.


----------



## Sunnjy (15. August 2004)

Moin!

Das ist ja der Mega-Thread geworden hier 

Also nach einer Woche jeden Tag die Abendrunde kommt hier jetzt ein Fahrberericht.
Das Bike ist ok, das einzige Manko für mich ist bisher eine mangelnde/zu harte Federung. Ich weiß, es ist kein Fully-MTB sondern "nur" ein Trekkingrad, aber so ein wenig über Feldwege radelt man hier ja schon und auch die Radwege sind mit Schlaglöchern und aufgesprungenem Asphalt übersät. Da fehlt einem schon etwas Federung *autsch*
Ich habe in der Sattelstange irgendeine Federung und vorne an der Gabel ist ebenfalls was Verstellbares, muß mich da nachher mal dransetzen. Ihr seht schon, ich hab voll die Ahnung   

Wie ist das mit der Rahmengröße?
Ich habe mit 1,76 und recht kurzen Beinen einen 52er Herrenrahmen, zum Fahren ist der optimal, allerdings kann ich damit auf dem Sattel sitzend nicht wirklich stehen. Die Zehenspitzen erreichen den Boden, wenn kein Wind geht, ist das ok... Welche Tips/Erfahrung habt ihr bezgl. Rahmengröße?

Gruß
Kerstin


----------



## Schildbürger (15. August 2004)

Hi Kerstin,

zur Rahmenhöhe findest du hier was:

http://kh-krieger.de/Tipps.htm

Aber auch hier im Forum.. nur wo... da must du mal suchen.
Entscheidend ist die Innenbeinlänge (Schrittlänge).

Bei einer Körpergröße von 176cm erscheint mir eín 52er Rahmen zu groß!
Zumal mit Federsattelstütze. Ich bin 185cm groß und habe bein Trekkingrad
54er Rahmenhöhe und beim MTB 52cm was schon viel ist.

Ich habe mein MTB Lakes FZR 4000 (400Eur)auch bei Feld gekauft, weil ich nicht mehr
zu zahlen bereit war... 

Den Dämpfer habe ich getauscht, der, der dran war hatte den Namen nicht verdient.
Und als ich mal einen Sprung probierte, bin ich auf den Sattel geknallt und habe
die Sattelstützte verbogen. (Ich hatte vergessen den Sattel tiefer zu stellen.)
Inzwischen liegt die Investition bei 600Eur. Woanders wurden vergleichbare Räder
für 100Eur mehr angeboten. Aber ob ein Rad das doppelt oder dreimal soviel kostet
das Wert ist... Muß jeder selber wissen.

Bei mir war die Endmontage OK, die Schaltung sauber eingestellt.
Und das nach den ersten Fahrten (50km) alle Schrauben nachzuziehen sind, ist normal.


----------



## bikeschrauber (16. September 2004)

Hallo Kerstin
Es gibt keine Firma Framework ! Es ist nur ein Aufkleber !
Diese Räder werden in großen stückzahlen gekauft und deshalb darf man dann auch einen eigenen Namen draufmachen !
Ich kann dir sagen das es in Deutschland gebaut und zusammengeschraubt wird !

Eine Empfohlenen Verkaufspreis wirst du nie finden ! Diese Räder werden nur von einigen sehr großen Händlern verkauft !

 

Gruß Bikeschrauber


----------



## wolli101 (18. September 2004)

Hallo Miteinander,

hier noch ein Nachtrag zum Thema Framework. Offensichtlich hat Zweirad Feld oder eine Handelsagentur die Namensrechte übernommen. Es gab tatsächlich mal einen Hersteller names Framework. Die haben Anfang der 90er Jahre äußerst hochwertige Rahmen und Kompletträder hergestellt. Das war noch lange vor der großen Zeit der Federgabeln und Fullies. Optisch glichen die Rahmen denen von Klein, also mit handverschliffenen Schweißnähten, dicken Rohrsätzen und hochwertiger Lackierung. Leider sind diese Zeiten wohl vorbei - ähnlich wie bei Dynamics, deren Namen nun auch von einem Discounter in den Dreck gezogen wird. Was die Äußerungen in den übrigen Threads zum Qualitätsverständnis seitens Zweirad Feld betrifft - ich kann alle Vorwürfe gegen Zweirad Feld nur bestätigen. In meinen Augen sind das Abzocker und ich kann die vielen kleinen Händler im Köln-Bonner Raum verstehen, die keine Lust mehr haben sich um die Wartung dieser Räder zu kümmern.


----------



## Beach90 (18. September 2004)

stimmt recht hast du ... ich hab auch nichts dagegen wenn ein händler 2 preislisten führt: 1. für hochwertige räder .z.t. bei ihm selbst gekauft 
und eine preisliste für diese aldi-18kg-fully´s die rst federungen haben die von weitem aussehen wie welche von fox forx.
außerdem haben die discount räder einen viel größern verschleiss ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

